# 1970 Stingray Jr



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 31, 2016)

I picked this up this morning , original but needs good cleaning but looks like it will clean up pretty well


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 1, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I picked this up this morning , original but needs good cleaning but looks like it will clean up pretty well
> 
> View attachment 281652
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 1, 2016)

Gave it a few hour clean up


----------



## Intense One (Feb 10, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I picked this up this morning , original but needs good cleaning but looks like it will clean up pretty well
> 
> View attachment 281652
> 
> ...



Cool lil guy.  I just picked up a '78 Red Jr last week.  Yours looks nicer and more complete.  Mine is missing the banana seat and bar and chain guard.  I'm looking for those parts so mine will be more correct


----------

